# How to post dimensions



## Treeguy (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello,
When posting a burl or other crazy shaped wood for sale, what is the proper way to list the dimensions? *Width* - from the most wide or smallest spot on the stock? *Depth* - from the thickest or thinnest or simply the average?
Before posting my stock for sale I would appreciate advice on how to properly post the measurements.
Thanks.
Treeguy


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 21, 2013)

Treeguy said:


> Hello,
> When posting a burl or other crazy shaped wood for sale, what is the proper way to list the dimensions? *Width* - from the most wide or smallest spot on the stock? *Depth* - from the thickest or thinnest or simply the average?
> Before posting my stock for sale I would appreciate advice on how to properly post the measurements.
> Thanks.
> Treeguy



Good question probably a few ways to answer. I just posted a burl but it was to be cut up. Probably more info on measure is better then less. I usually try to lay a couple rulers on piece in pics so as to have a reference point. Good luck with your sale.


----------



## scrimman (Mar 21, 2013)

That, or a coke can or dollar in all views for scale. It would have to be something universally familiar, and something other than a ruler/yardstick might help for some of the larger hunks o' wood.


----------

